# Lincoln County



## JBGriffith (Nov 1, 2010)

What's happening around Lincoln County? Any chasing activity yet? Morning or evening?


----------



## JBGriffith (Nov 8, 2010)

Froggs Deer Processing was busy saturday. 4 nice bucks came in. Lots of deer movement.


----------

